# hello



## Dark vision (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello, i have been doing cool stuff for halloween for years, but this site rocks. There are so many good ideas here and everyone seems happy to help out, happy haunting.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

welcome Dark Vision!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome DV


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Dark Vision. This site will only make your Halloween more fun.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

It's a great site DV! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings DV. You've arrived at the best haunt forum on the 'net.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard Dark Vision


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hello there and WELCOME!!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome DV!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello & Welcome- yep your in trouble now!!!!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Dark vision said:


> Hello, *i have been doing cool stuff for halloween for years*, but this site rocks. There are so many good ideas here and everyone seems happy to help out, happy haunting.


Welcome and *where's the pics*?!?!?!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome dark vision!

Have any prop pictures to share?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome DV...


----------

